# I have bids in on a couple of bettas on one of the websites.



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

My choices are made and they are TWO..could not decide between them and the breeders I notified that I wanted them have not gotten back to me yet so I bid on the ones I thought would be in my best interest to own. I will give you a clue...one is almost like Diablo. the other is COMPLETELY different.


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh can't wait to see the little fellow or gal!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

So far it is 3 boys or possibly 2 guys and a little girl. *r2

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Everyone needs a sister!LOL What Shadow is saying in his head right now! "Hey why is she here he just eats all my food!" LOL! I say a Gorgous male betta on ebay idk if there is still bidding on it but it was GORGOUS!



Kayla


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

It is now up to 3 boys and perhaps a little girl. Cannot resist showing you so here they are.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Im crossing my fingers for you Rose *


----------



## AmyLynn (Aug 22, 2009)

All three of those are GORGEOUS. But that double tail is just incredibly unique.


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

There all gorgous but I like Diablo 2 The best LOL!


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow rose. Those look so healthy and I hope you can parrent those wonderfull fish.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I am going to wait a couple of days and all these fish have a "Buy Now" option and if I feel at all unsure will go ahead and do that for them. I just wanted to follow them first. I had a chance at a breeding pair of the ones like Diablo but the guy pulled them from the auction. 

I really had a hard time to decide as there are a lot of nice ones out there.

Rose


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a number 4 and it will make 4 males..unusual for me to say the least but I will be in all winter so need the company *r2Would you believe they all have names already....LOL


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

I found this betta fish on Ebay.com BLACK LACE MALE HALFMOON Betta Live Fish NM2grrdbklal Thats the name of it sorry could not get the picture to go on! It is really pretty hehehehheehe!


Kayla


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

The fish is beautiful but I cannot order from that vendor. He does not have healthy fish in the long run and I had a horrid experience with him and a little female I bought from him. His fish look gorgeous and I hope that he has improved with time but I am not willing to chance it here.

I hope that the fish that he sells now are much better than the little lady I got from him as she had some real problems.

Rose


----------



## AlexisPets (Aug 27, 2009)

W0W!!! *o2 Rose, very beautiful Bettas. Learning and seeing pix of beautiful Bettas, just makes me want to get them even more.


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh Rose
They are beautiful, and will be very lucky fish, indeed, to wind up with you. I know how hard it is to lose a beloved pet, but we remember them, then move on to spoil the next one. 
I am sure you will end up with the Betta's that are right for you:fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I have for sure won the two bettas below and am thrilled, but also am still ahead on the two others.

I can hardly wait. The little green/gold guy comes from California and the Doubletail Koi colored betta comes from Thailand on the 29th or 30th.

*n1*n1*n1*n1


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

The double crown tail is the boss what a lovely fish.Looks arround room for another tank too sit


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks, the two of them are miles apart for cost but I think I will love them both equally. The little Plakat is going into the 25 gallon tank and the Koi Doubletail will go in here in the den in the 12 gallon. The kuhlis are going into the 25 with the cories and the Plakat. So the Doubletail and the other two will be in the tanks by themselves.

I think they will be fine and hopefully healthy little fellows. Thanks for the comments.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

i can't wait to see those GORGOUS betta's! I think Shadow is jelous lol!!!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Very nice Rose, best wishes with them.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks and by the way, tell Shadow that he should not be jealous...I will make them behave the same way he has to. He is one of our favorites so he can be the good example to the others...LOL


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Lol! He's looking atr me now saying NO MORE BROTHERS OR SISTERS MOMMY! lol*r2

kayla


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I finally got word that I will be getting all four of them..by the way anyone wanting bettas in the AZ area. Did you know that the winner of the best new betta breeder lives in the AZ state area and is doing very nicely? She won a lot of ribbons at last years show and has a few entered in this years show this week. She is a good friend of mine and has had wonderful luck with breeding both dogs and bettas. She showed me some of her little ones and I could have had one...drat..that's what I get for not staying in touch with her better.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

lol!


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

Rose I am so happy for you, and your new four Betta friends. (little jealous, I have only two, but what a pair they are)
many happy years


----------



## fishlover2009 (Aug 3, 2009)

Congrats on your new fish, I'm sure they will love their new home!


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

I love your pic of whoever that little betts may be!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

The avatar is the demo pic of Fathom, the Platinum Halfmoon. He is supposed to arrive on the 29th or 30th and will probably be in one of the small tanks by his little self. Thanks for the compliment I will be sure to tell him.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Well Pandora's box was evidently opened and the first to arrive which was supposed to be my little GREEN betta ended up being the wrong betta. They sent me a BLUE with a Black mask instead. He is a cute little fellow and I never met a betta that I did not love but it does seem that I am destined never to own a green betta. And I did have my heart set on this one. He was such a darling. Anyway he is swimming happily in the tank and I do not have the heart to be too bad about it. He is a cutey but oh that GREEN...

Rose


----------

